# Outdoor vs Indoor breeding



## BAMAS (Jul 25, 2012)

Breeding outdoors or indoors, which would you prefer? I've bred indoor before and now am attempting outdoor. Experience breeders can you tell me which and why would you prefer indoor/outdoor.


----------



## misterBetta22 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would do it indoors, because you need all this equipment and it would be much better if that happened.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you breed during hot seasons, out doors is better - you can age the water so that it contains lots of micro critters. And you won't need that many equipment.

But during the cold seasons, it would be best if you bred indoors because of low temps and little to no insects looking to nest.

It also depends on the area - general climate. In stormy areas, it's best to do it indoors - unless you can safely cover or roof them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer indoor but outdoor is good for growing fish. All them bugs keep em fat. I didn't feed more than once a week when I had mine outside. I have a few daphnia tubs out there right now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use both methods outside and inside and like the other posters....Its based on weather.....Since I have a cold season I have to bring all my fish in as it start to get cold and they can't go outside until night time temp are stable.

I usually have spawns going year around in the house

And as MrV posted...you can sure get good growth outside with more natural foods and free range feeding.....

You can have a few more issue outside with predator-mainly dragonfly and damselfly nymps...

Lots of different ways to spawn and rear fry.....you can spend a lot or as little as you want....


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how to cool the water if it's a desert area? I would love to experiment a bit with spawning but I'm in the desert and would be afraid to. BTW I do have a covered back patio- if that's any help at all.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It gets pretty hot in my area...it was 108F yesterday and the water can get over 100F during the heat of the day, however, is does cool some at night-but not much and I will top off or flush the buckets with my cold well water on occasion.
That is why I like to use buckets outside-full to the top with water about 13inches deep, kept in the shade along with lots of tannins and live plants.

When I check the temps it can be near 20 degree cooler in the lower level, however, the fry seem to stay at the top without any issues in the warm water, but the adults do seem to stay more in the lower level and I have never had any deaths due to the heat.

With high heat areas, I would use deep containers and you can even bury them if needed too, use lots of tannins to darken the water and floating plants...


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

What type of container do you use? I can use a 30 gal trash can or a 55 gal tank I have just sitting around waiting to be used.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use the plastic 5gal buckets and some other things-I found that glass isn't that great for outside spawns since they seem to heat up faster-but I do have a couple of glass tanks I use in 100% shade on the West side of the house.

Here is a thread of mine on my 2010 outside spawning- I have changed a few things since then-Sometimes you have to tweak as you go, but this will give you a general idea of what I did with some pics.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47192


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never used the outside method, makes me nervous, but it is natures way and I've seen some great looking fry from outside method


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

And OldFishLady, put me fist on the list if you ever breed another purple HM like you avatar! lol


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Me too! But make sure you can ship to Canada


----------

